# Wright McGill Bighorn Wading Jacket



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know who carries this jacket. I have found good reviews on the jacket but can't find anyone who carries it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Marbergers used to. Probably still do.


----------

